# MIM Speedline center cap questions? BBS fit?



## ShakeThatLoafyToafy (Oct 8, 2007)

*MIM Sportline center cap questions? BBS fit?*

i just picked these wheels up and they only have one centercap... its a threaded center and the diameter of the threaded piece is 2 1/4".








i know all of the BBS pieces will fit this i.e. Lip, Barrel... im just not sure of the center caps... RS threads fit?, RM snap in?... help? thx










_Modified by ShakeThatLoafyToafy at 4:55 PM 8-1-2008_


----------

